# Applying hotfix rhinestones to a screen printed tshirt



## brit23 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum, but I have read some of the threads before and found them to be very helpful.

I am having a problem affixing hotfix Swarovski rhinestones to a screen printed t-shirt. The stones are not adhering to the printed part of the shirt. I am putting them on with the Kani Kane Pro and the Kandi Kane Hot Fixer; they are the correct temperature before applying, but after I let them cool for at least a day or so I can pop them right off. 

I made a shirt with $120 worth of stones and over half of them fell off. What am I doing wrong? 

I am about to have shirts printed for rhinestoning and I think I need to just have a digital print done on them rather than a screen print so they will stick to the fabric. 

Any thoughts, comments or opinions would greatly help!!!!

Thank you for your time!


----------



## TPBaker (Feb 15, 2009)

To really stick correctly the glue needs to melt into the fabric. The screen ink is a barrier.


----------



## brit23 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes I made sure the glue was properly melted but they still do not stick. Does the Gem-Tac glue work better on screen printed shirts? 

I know for rhinestoning sandals you have to clean the straps with alcohol first to ensure they stick. Would the same concept apply here too? The printing is so thick that I do not think it actually gets to the fabric.


----------



## TPBaker (Feb 15, 2009)

If it were me, I would never apply hotfix to screenprint. It's just too unstable


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

HA i just posted in rhines stones a question just like this.

was asking if i could put rhinestones over plastisol or sublimated tranfers. 

so i have an answer to 1....now for the other 


TPBaker said:


> If it were me, I would never apply hotfix to screenprint. It's just too unstable


----------



## TPBaker (Feb 15, 2009)

I wouldn't have a problem with a sublimated surface because the ink is actually transferred in the fabric not on it.


----------



## brit23 (Apr 17, 2009)

TPBaker said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with a sublimated surface because the ink is actually transferred in the fabric not on it.


What is a sublimated surface? Is that like a digital print? Forgive my ignorance, I am new to the t shirt printing world. Thanks so much!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Sublimation is a process. The sublimation inks turn from a liquid to a gas at certain temperatures and back to an almost permanent dye when it cools unless reheated where it will turn back into a gas To sublimate something/anything, it has to have a certain type coating or the entire product (shirts mostly I think) can be made of the synthetic material. NOT COTTON Cotton/polyester blends are usable but the quality of the image will depend on the amount or location of the polyester part. This is just what I have been able to glean from research as I decided not to go that route.Good luck.
Terry


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I have applied hot fix rhinestones to screenprinted t's. That said, mine were a lighter printing and I used at least 16ss stones so there was a larger glue area and I believe that the glue could get to the threads (mostly because some made the front stick to the back  ). I have washed mine several times and have not lost a stone yet.

On a heavy plastisol print, I don't think I would try it unless it was specially made for adding rhinestones - meaning there were holes in the print to insert the stones.


----------

